# Erfahrung ISPConfig auf CentOS



## logifech (2. Sep. 2018)

Hi,
Kurze Frage und zwar wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit ISPConfig auf CentOS im Vergleich zu Debian. Wie sieht es da mit der Stabilität aus?


----------



## florian030 (3. Sep. 2018)

Stabil ist beides. Ich persönlich würde aber Debian / Ubuntu vorziehen, weil nahezu die komplette Entwicklung unter Debian / Ubuntu erfolgt und CentOS hier und da doch ein paar "Eigenheiten" hat.
Grds. funktioniert aber beides.


----------



## logifech (30. Okt. 2018)

Welche Eigenheiten meinst du? Und wer von den Usern hier nutzt CentOS im Multiserver Setup?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2018)

Für mich ist eine negative Eigenschaft von CentOS dass sie es nicht schaffen die Pfade zu Konfigurationsdateien über einen längeren Zeitraum stabil zu halten und dass sie noch zu viel auf monolithische Komfigurationsdateien setzen ohne include Verzeichnisse. In CentOS wird gern mal bei einem minor Update die Konfigurationsdatei eines Dienstes in ein anderes Verzeichnis verlegt und dann geht nach Installation des CentOS Updates oder ISPConfig Updates nichts mehr und wir müssen eine zusätzliche Ausnahme dafür im ISPConfig installer einbauen. Bei amavis z.B. symlinken wir inzwischen verschiedene Pfade da es immer mal wieder ein andere ist oder zum ursprünglichen Pfad zurück kehrt. Und da CentOS keine zentrales repo für alle Pakete hat, zerschießt man sich das setup immer mal wieder durch einfaches hinzufügen eines weiteren repo. Ich würde CentOS nicht auf meinen Servern einsetzen, mir fehlt einfach die Zeit sie ständig zu reparieren. Ich erwarte von einem Server OS dass es stabil läuft und ich Updates einspielen kann ohne dass es kaputt geht und das funktioniert einfach bei Debian und Ubuntu viel stabiler. Habe in den letzten Jahren servere von einigen überzeugten CentOS admins auf Debian umgestellt und die waren total erstaunt wie viel weniger Zeit sie jetzt für die Administration aufwenden und um wieviel höher Ihre Uptime ist und subjektiv meinten sie auch dass die Systeme schneller geworden sind.

Das ist aber alles nur meine subjektive Meinung, wie Florian schrieb kann man auch auf CentOS server stabil betreiben wenn man es will bzw. haben die Probleme nichts direkt mit ISPConfig zu tun, es ist also nichts das wir ändern können.


----------



## logifech (30. Okt. 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort Till, das ist in der Tat ein K.O Kriterium für den stabilen Betrieb. Dann werde ich bei Debian bleiben. Unterstützt Debian das Apache Modul http2?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2018)

Ja, das sollte gehen, benötigt aber ein anderes mpm modul da prefork das nicht kann. http/2 und mod_php schließen sich aus, aber mod_php nutzt vermutlich eh keiner mehr.


----------



## logifech (30. Okt. 2018)

Müsste nur phpmyadmin neu installieren unter eigenem Web... das nutzt leider mod-php


----------



## logifech (31. Okt. 2018)

@Till hast du dazu evtl. einen Typ für mich? Oder phpmyadmin unter dem Apps vhost einfach neuinstallieren?


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2018)

Geht im Grunde beides. Oder Methode 3, Du legts manuell einen vhost für phpmyadmin an bei dem Du als website root das bestehende Installationsverzeichnis von phpmyadmin nutzt oder methode 4 Du versuchst es mit symlink oder ähnlichem im apps vhost document root. Du hast also nahezu unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten  Was davon am einfachsten geht kann ich so nicht sagen da ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe.


----------

